# Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden



## Mooe (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
erstmal wollte ich sagen, dass ich zum ersten mal in diesem forum etwas schreibe.
zu meinem problem:
ich habe ein programm geschrieben, es zeigt keine fehler an(ich nutzte eclipse) und bekomme folgende fehlermeldung
---> FEHLERMELDUNG: *[Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben.*
weiß jemand, was man bei der fehlermeldung machen muss?

wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir schnell helfen könntet :bahnhof:

mfg mooe

(falls jemand den programm-code möchte, bitte melden, ich kann ihn noch dazu posten)


----------



## XHelp (10. Mai 2011)

Willkommen im Forum!
Ja, der Code wäre nicht schlecht, zumindestmal die relevanten Teile.


----------



## Mooe (10. Mai 2011)

okey hier is der code


```
import java.sql.*;
public class Hauptfenster {

Connection mdbINDU1=null;
Statement stmtSQL =null;
public Hauptfenster()
{
this.oeffne();
this.lesen();
}

public void oeffne()
{
try
{
	Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
	String mDB ="jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver(*.mdb)}; DBQ=D:/INDU1.mdb";
	mdbINDU1 = DriverManager.getConnection(mDB,"","");
	stmtSQL = mdbINDU1.createStatement();

}
catch(Exception a)
{
System.out.println(a.getMessage());
}
}

public ResultSet lesen()
{
ResultSet rs=null;
try
{
rs= stmtSQL.executeQuery("Select PNR,Name,Vorname from Mitarbeiter;");

while(rs.next())
{
System.out.println(rs.getString(1)+"\t "+rs.getString(2)+"\t "+rs.getString(3));
}
}
catch(Exception a)
{
System.out.println("Nicht erfolgreich!!");
}
return rs;
}
}
```


----------

